# EoS Sakura vs Pein Arc SM Naruto



## Kyu (Mar 12, 2015)

Inspired by the recent influx of Sakura threads.


*Location:* Wherever Danzo cunt-punted Karin.

*Distance:* 20 meters

*SoM:* Bloodlusted

*Knowledge:* Manga

*Restrictions/Conditons:* No additional chakra from Kurama, No 100% Katsuyu/Sakura has 3 years worth of chakra in her Yin Seal


*Scenario II:*

Naruto morphs into KN6 before the battle begins and Sakura must try to him put down. He isn't allowed to grow more than six tails. All other stipulations remain unchanged.

Can adult Sakura defeat her 16 year-old teammate?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2015)

War Arc Sakura was portrayed to be on per with KCM Naruto, and that team 7 with those power ups surpassed the sannin. So, yeah, she should win based on that...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 12, 2015)

You forget the old Sannin don't have the Fagoromo's relationship though.  

Sakura unleashes her Hyper-really-hax-3-year-stored Byakugo seal and 1-shot Naruto with a finger.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 12, 2015)

naruto neg diff this match. no effort on his part 1 COFRS
and he wins


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 12, 2015)

Icegaze. Regardless on your opinion on who wins, he is def not winning easily. And I mean come on. Do you even understand the concept of neg diff. It's extreme>high>mid>low>>stomp>>neg diff. Neg diff would be Beginning of Shippuden Naruto vs Pre-skip Neji. Come on.

And yes Sakura would win. i believe she'd actually win (mid) high diff.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 12, 2015)

i understand the concept of neg diff and i stand by what i said 

no one cares yet am sure by the end of this thread more would agree with me than with u 

naruto throws 1 COFRS and kills her. she can do nothing but die against it. she also cant out do him in taijutsu. which is her only way of actually hitting him. 

please this match is so 1 sided its sad.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 12, 2015)

> War Arc Sakura was portrayed to be on per with KCM Naruto, and that team 7



In terms of support? Yes.

In one on one combat? No. 




> with those power ups surpassed the sannin.



Naruto surpassed Jiraiya back during Pain's invasion.

Sasuke surpassed Oro before obtaining the MS. 

Kyuubi Chakra Mode and EMS simply widened the gap.

By then, they've already defeated shinobi that make their Sannin teachers look like scrubs.



> naruto throws 1 COFRS and kills her.



Never used in the Pain arc.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 12, 2015)

> =Kyu;53087785]In terms of support? Yes.
> In one on one combat? No.


Where was it implied that it was in term of support? When that was said she actually attacked.



> Naruto surpassed Jiraiya back during Pain's invasion.
> Sasuke surpassed Oro before obtaining the MS.
> At that point, they've already defeated shinobi that make their Sannin teachers look like scrubs.


Naruto surpassed him in SM only at that point. However, he surpassed him overall with KCM. Using the battles these 2 did is not fair obviously. When Naruto face Pain he already had full knowledge of his abilities because of Jiraiya in the first place, and then Kakashi, and he came to the battle with SM ready. Unlike Jiraya. If Kishi believes that SM Naruto was already superior to Jman, then he wouldn't have compared the two after that. Simple as that.

And for Sasuke, yet again, you're wrong. It was stated several times that Sasuke could do that because Oro was without his jutsu. Actually, if you want to factor ET, then Sasuke only surpassed him with  Hago's power. 

and the only one MS Sasuke defeated was Danzo, who couldn't even use his Koto, and that was also with the help of Karin. 



> By then, they've already defeated shinobi that make their Sannin teachers look like scrubs.


Examples?


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 12, 2015)

Naruto low diffs. He is a lot faster and has Sennin Mode enhanced reflexes, ghost punches with Frog Fu and uses Kage Bunshin. Sakura tries to punch him, he dodges and breaks her neck with Frog Fu or a Senjutsu Rasengan. Also Naruto throws a Rasenshuriken and Sakura dies dismembered, Byakugo and Katsuyu or not.


----------



## trance (Mar 12, 2015)

Naruto breaks her neck. Sakura gets up and Naruto blushes. Naruto throws a FRS at her. GG Sakura.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 12, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Icegaze. Regardless on your opinion on who wins, he is def not winning easily. And I mean come on. Do you even understand the concept of neg diff. It's extreme>high>mid>low>>stomp>>neg diff. Neg diff would be Beginning of Shippuden Naruto vs Pre-skip Neji. Come on.



Beginning of p2 Naruto would not neg diff SRA Neji. SRA Neji had a 4.5 in taijutsu and a 4 in speed. He'd be able to beat down clones and keep Naruto off him relatively well before going down.​


----------



## Ghost (Mar 12, 2015)

What is Sakura gonna do to Naruto when the latter can just smack her away with ghost punches and one shot with FRS.


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 12, 2015)

FRS is anti-regen
sakura dies.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 12, 2015)

Sakura most likely punches Naruto and turns him into red mist sooner or later.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 12, 2015)

Bonly said:


> Sakura most likely punches Naruto and turns him into red mist sooner or later.



Uh, how exactly?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 12, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> Uh, how exactly?



Seeing as it's punching I'd assume getting close to him then having her fist connect with his body sooner or later.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 12, 2015)

SM Naruto beats Sakura, he can sense and predict how Sakura will punch and dodges, not to mention, he has other wide arrange of rasengan jutsus, Sakura is not winning this imo.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 12, 2015)

> Where was it implied that it was in term of support? When that was said she actually attacked.



Naruto and Sasuke summoned Gamakichi and Aoba to launch Enton: COFRS at Juubi while Sakura focused on healing the alliance. She doesn't possess the speed, durability, nor versatility to contribute offensively. 



> Naruto surpassed him in SM only at that point.



He surpassed him in sage arts and as an overall fighter. 



> However, he surpassed him overall with KCM.



KCM > SM Nardo > SM Jiraiya

You're giving Jiraiya too much credit.



> And for Sasuke, yet again, you're wrong. It was stated several times that Sasuke could do that because Oro was without his jutsu. Actually, if you want to factor ET, then Sasuke only surpassed him with Hago's power.



ET being wanked as usual.

EMS/MS Sasuke just one shots Oro before the Edo are released from their coffins or better yet  - before he casts the fucking jutsu. He doesn't have to neutralize the zombies if the fight is Sauce vs Oro. Kill the guy you're fighting then bail. 



> Examples?



Naruto
-Beat Deva Path clean
-Outpaced Ei 
-Had a clone defeat Third Raikage
-Defeated 5 Biju

Sasuke
-Beat Deidara
-Wounded a Perfect Jinchuriki
-Nearly crippled Ei
-Killed Danzo 

Accomplishing feats and gaining powers that exceeds their predecessor's would be a more accurate way of putting it, I suppose.


----------



## UchihaDragonslayer (Mar 15, 2015)

Naruto wins


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2015)

> =Kyu;53094137]Naruto and Sasuke summoned Gamakichi and Aoba to launch Enton: COFRS at Juubi while Sakura focused on healing the alliance. She doesn't possess the speed, durability, nor versatility to contribute offensively.



When the statement was made is when she attacked the Juubi's clones IIRC. Also, Sakura uses taijutsu, so not making a combo with them is understandable. Her speed is not that bad though. Versatility is not that important either. Gai only uses Taijutsu as well, and yet he fought on per with madara. 


> He surpassed him in sage arts and as an overall fighter.



The statement was made at the start of the battle before Naruto use anything actually. And it's obvious that it's about SM. 


> KCM > SM Nardo > SM Jiraiya
> 
> You're giving Jiraiya too much credit.


No, you're not giving him enough credits. As I already said, if SM Naruto was already superior to Jiraiya, then there would have been absolutly no point of Kishi comparing KCM Naruto to him. 


> ET being wanked as usual.
> 
> EMS/MS Sasuke just one shots Oro before the Edo are released from their coffins or better yet  - before he casts the fucking jutsu. He doesn't have to neutralize the zombies if the fight is Sauce vs Oro. Kill the guy you're fighting then bail.


That depends on the setting for the battle though.  
It can be said that you're also wanking Sasuke dispute his pitiful performance against Kaguya, and that even Sakura did far better than him.  
Hell, his performance was also bad in his battle against Kabuto compared to itachi (who by the way admitted that he's inferior to Jiraiyia) 


> Naruto
> -Beat Deva Path clean


Deva path alone is not stronger than the sannin. Actually, it was he who admitted that Jiraiya could have won against all of them. 


> -Outpaced Ei


which is not the same as beating him in a battle. Also, A is not stronger than the sannin either. Actually madara stated that Tsunade is stronger than him. 


> -Had a clone defeat Third Raikage


The 3rd Raikage was being controlled though, and that clone was saved from the Raikage's previous bodyguard. 



> -Defeated 5 Biju



That with BM, not with his KCM where he was actually overwhelmed even with B. When Kakashi, and Gai came to help it got better for them. However, Naruto was still overwhelmed against the full Bijuu like Son. That only changed with his BM. 


With that being said, his feats with KCM is what made him surpass the sannin tho, so it's kinda irrelevant to mention them as I agree that he was stronger than them with his KCM.  


> Sasuke
> -Beat Deidara


 Kyu plz. 
I don't know what universe where Deidara puts the Sannin into shame. lol 


> -Wounded a Perfect Jinchuriki


yeah, as if that saying much. Do you know how many times B shat on Sasuke in that fight?
and at the end of the day Sasuke came out with absolutely nothing. Getting fodderize does not make
you better than other characters, Kyu.  


> -Nearly crippled Ei


"nearly" is not beating. And he was going to lose his life for that as well. So, again that's not saying much. 



> -Killed Danzo


Even tho Danzo was not using his Koto, and Sasuke needed Karin. I don't know since when were you under the impression that Danzo is better than the sannin. Besides his Izanagi, all he used are  some B-rank wind attacks. Sorry, I don't see how is that impressive.


Danzo fought Sasuke with V2 Susanoo. Tsunade fought 5 of the Susanoos at the same time. Madara's Susanoos no less.  
She even survived Madara's attack with his PS for God's sake. 



> Accomplishing feats and gaining powers that exceeds their predecessor's would be a more accurate way of putting it, I suppose.



Aside of the fact that besides B, none of the characters you mentioned are superior to the Sannin to begin with. Feats are NOT everything Kyu. 
(And it's not like if they defeated them that easily either, especially Sasuke whom only survived because of Taka's help in all of those battles. lol) 

That Deidara you mentioned, who nearly killed Sauke, was fodderized by the like of Sai. 
Kakuzu who nearly defeated Kakashi, and Naruto, was defeated by Chunin fodders in the War.


Did the feats Kakuzu show helped him? No, they did not. 

The same with how Sasuke has better feats than Sakura, yet he got his ass handled to him against Kaguya, when Sakura did what he couldn't, and her punch effected her more than Sasuke's PS did.

What Kishi cares about is what the story needs.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2015)

naruto neg diffs with a clone


----------



## Kyu (Mar 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> When the statement was made is when she attacked the Juubi's clones IIRC. Also, Sakura uses taijutsu, so not making a combo with them is understandable.



No. She can't fight on their level.



> Her speed is not that bad though.



Her best speed feat is blitzing Juubling fodder. Let that sink in.

Hardly anything to brag about.



> Gai only uses Taijutsu as well,


In terms of taijutsu, Gai is more versatile than she is.




> No, you're not giving him enough credits.


Other way around, buddy.



> As I already said, if SM Naruto was already superior to Jiraiya, then there would have been absolutly no point of Kishi comparing KCM Naruto to him.



And as I already said, if that were the case Sasuke would've just surpassed Oro with the EMS. 


Seeing how Itachi laid waste to the snake sannin with basic genjutsu...yeah.


> That depends on the setting for the battle though.
> It can be said that you're also wanking Sasuke dispute his pitiful performance against Kaguya, and that even Sakura did far better than him.


So I'm wanking Sauce by saying he'd do what a weaker incarnation of himself already did?

M'kay.



> Hell, his performance was also bad in his battle against Kabuto compared to itachi (who by the way admitted that he's inferior to Jiraiyia)



Edo Itachi would make Jiraiya his bitch. 



> Deva path alone is not stronger than the sannin.



CT and CST say hi.



> Actually, it was he who admitted that Jiraiya could have won against all of them.



By finding sickly Nagato and taking him out - something every sage mode user in existence is capable of - well, I should hope so, considering Jiraiya is the weakest.




> which is not the same as beating him in a battle.



Implying he couldn't after seeing what he could dish out in his battles following.



> Also, A is not stronger than the sannin either.



None of them come close to matching Ei's top speed. The only Sannin who'd survive for an extended period of time is Oro.



> Actually madara stated that Tsunade is stronger than him.



Physically stronger which everybody fucking knew.



> The 3rd Raikage was being controlled though, and that clone was saved from the Raikage's previous bodyguard.





Let's see a clone from J-man do half as well.




> With that being said, his feats with KCM is what made him surpass the sannin tho,



Keep telling yourself that.

>Superior SM

>Better DC, speed, strength, and reactions


SM Nardo > SM Jiraiya



> Do you know how many times B shat on Sasuke in that fight?



Juugo mentioned Sasuke still hadn't fully recovered from his fight with Itachi.

>Implying Bee wouldn't fucking destroy Jiraiya or Oro in close quarters.



> and at the end of the day Sasuke came out with absolutely nothing. Getting fodderize does not make
> you better than other characters, Kyu.
> 
> "nearly" is not beating. And he was going to lose his life for that as well. So, again that's not saying much.
> ...



You misunderstand. I'm not saying Danzo is above the sannin(however he would give any of them a fight if not win 1v1) I'm saying Sasuke's accomplishments(from a combat standpoint)  as a whole trumps Oro's.





> Tsunade fought 5 of the Susanoos at the same time. Madara's Susanoos no less.



and got the shit kicked outta her. 




> She even survived Madara's attack with his PS for God's sake.



What are you talking about? Madara didn't even try to hit the Gokage.

If you're referring to him splitting her in half - the large tree implies a mokuton jutsu was used.





> Aside of the fact that besides B, none of the characters you mentioned are superior to the Sannin to begin with.






			
				Yourstruly said:
			
		

> You misunderstand. I'm not saying Danzo is above the sannin(however he would give any of them a fight if not win 1v1) I'm saying Sasuke's accomplishments(from a combat standpoint)  as a whole trumps Oro's. Taking all the battles Sasuke had and the powers he acquired it





> Feats are NOT everything Kyu.



Never once said they were.

The problem is Sakura's feats practically contradicts all the hype she receives from character statements and the databook..

While not everything, feats are a stronger source of evidence. 

DB statements and such are credible when a character displays powers that warrant the hype.




> That Deidara you mentioned, who nearly killed Sauke, was fodderized by the like of Sai.
> Kakuzu who nearly defeated Kakashi, and Naruto, was defeated by Chunin fodders in the War.
> 
> Did the feats Kakuzu show helped him? No, they did not.



PIS.



> The same with how Sasuke has better feats than Sakura, yet he got his ass handled to him against Kaguya, when Sakura did what he couldn't, and her punch effected her more than Sasuke's PS di-



Sakura inflicting damage on Kaguya is an outlier.

Sasuke's poor performance in no way puts him below Sakura.


----------



## Android (May 15, 2017)

FRS GG.
She can't dodge it, can't tank it, and can't heal from it.


Hussain said:


> War Arc Sakura was portrayed to be on per with KCM Naruto


----------



## sabre320 (May 15, 2017)

Naruto rather easily..summons,senpo ultimate rasengan, frs ur pick


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> and got the shit kicked outta her.


Nope tsunade was doing most of the beating and likely only got stabbed because of her reliance on her regen,as raikage points out.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> No. She can't fight on their level.


.she did,at that moment anyway


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Her best speed feat is blitzing Juubling fodder. Let that sink in.


 um she didn't speed blitz the "juubling fodder",it was right infront of her.but if you are refering to the  "punch-catch up with-punch" it was a speed feat since i don't see how that doesn't make her fast irrespective of who she punched


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Seeing how Itachi laid waste to the snake sannin with basic genjutsu...yeah.


How was it basic,remind me when this happened


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Physically stronger which everybody fucking knew


.Sure madara was refering to power at the time,but madara obviously thinks her stronger(generally except speed ofcourse)than him as the fight progresses seeing how she gave him a tough time,while Ay needed to be ridden by ohnoki to even have any effect(pun intended.


----------



## Eliyua23 (May 15, 2017)

He's not beating her before the 5 minute time limit therefore once they moment arrives she stomps him , if this were War Sakura sure but she has become much stronger over 10+ yr period


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

Kyu said:


> None of them come close to matching Ei's top speed. The only Sannin who'd survive for an extended period of time is Oro.


 1 isn't just surviving he wins,2:neither is tsunade(who with katsuyu absorbs and quietly melt/digests him or either tsunade or even katsuyu simply regenerates until they see an opening(something thats not difficult seeing as he willingly put his hand and about to put his leg in amaterasu)and end him).neither is jiraiya who evades with sage mode long enough for ma and pa's genjutsu to take effect after which he is also injested).


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

They brawl he gets his hands broken and unfortunately dies..after which the world ends because naruto wasn't there to help win the war..p.s he uses rasenshuriken and sakura jumps like the hulk and then decends on him with shannaroo which he might dodge,but he is not escaping sakura's ground bashing Aoe


----------



## Gohara (May 16, 2017)

Naruto wins in my opinion.  Fighting on par with the Paths version of Nagato is more impressive than being => Tsunade.


----------

